# +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2008)

*لمحات من حياة البابا كيرلس السادس فى صور *
*( الجزء الأول )*​ 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

*يُتبع ...*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++*

*لمحات من حياة البابا كيرلس السادس*
*( الجزء الثانى )*​ 



 




 


 




















​ 




​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++*

*لمحات من حياة البابا كيرلس السادس*
*( الجزء الثالث )*
























































*أذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم بشفاعة القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس السادس*
*لأننى أحتاج إليها مهما كانت بسيطة*​


----------



## mena_eng (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++*

شكرا على تعب محبتك يا مارينا
على فكره انا بحب البابا كيرلس جدا هو مارمينا هو شفيعى اذكرينا فى صلواتك


----------



## sony_33 (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++*






   مجهود يستحق المشاهدة شكرا لكى يا مارينا                          [u


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++*



mena_eng قال:


> شكرا على تعب محبتك يا مارينا
> على فكره انا بحب البابا كيرلس جدا هو مارمينا هو شفيعى اذكرينا فى صلواتك


*صلوات العدرا والبابا كيرلس ومارمينا تكون معاك يارب دايماً*
*شكراً يا مينا على مرورك الجميل*
*وبجد انا اللى محتاجة صلواتكم جداً*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +++((( حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور  )))+++*



sony_33 قال:


> مجهود يستحق المشاهدة شكرا لكى يا مارينا [u


*ميرسي سونى على كلماتك الجميلة وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

